# steep grade



## plumber1 (Dec 18, 2010)

does anyone have any suggestions on what equipment i need to buy to plow a steep driveway in the mnts of nc.20%grade asphalt top. i have looked at johndeers 50 hp gator . my wife will kill me if i buy something that does not work . please help


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

Is there anyway you can plow it going down the grade? That will make it easier. 

Anyhow, the 50HP Gator will probably do it if it has enough traction, but I'm not sure if I would be comfortable with that 3 cylinder made in China engine that comes in the new Gator. 

A good UTV (like a Rhino) or even an ATV with tracks would be my choice. Not cheap though.


----------



## plumber1 (Dec 18, 2010)

my home is at the top . i will start downhill. i would probably prefer deisel if it is a option .i keep plenty of fuel for 7.3 .f-250 just really worried about sliding of the ridge this would be fatal !


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

If you use a truck I would just slap some chains on the tires.


----------



## plumber1 (Dec 18, 2010)

what is the average cost to set up atv with tracks and what make do you suggest


----------



## MtnCowboy (Dec 20, 2009)

I use a Grizzly 660 to plow a gravel road with a 20% segment and it does fine. Last Saturday we had better than 2 feet in 9 hours and I plowed twice, each time when the accumulation exceeded 12". Chains on all four, one sandbag on the front, two on the rear and the first pass is always downhill, rolling snow with the blade angled. I take less of a bite going back up and in deep snow usually hit diff-lock to keep the ATV in a reasonably straight line.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

MtnCowboy;1159811 said:


> I use a Grizzly 660 to plow a gravel road with a 20% segment and it does fine. Last Saturday we had better than 2 feet in 9 hours and I plowed twice, each time when the accumulation exceeded 12". Chains on all four, one sandbag on the front, two on the rear and the first pass is always downhill, rolling snow with the blade angled. I take less of a bite going back up and in deep snow usually hit diff-lock to keep the ATV in a reasonably straight line.


I too use a Grizzly 660. I had no problem going through 3ft of snow down hill. Matter of fact, I went UP the hill first with the plow up! WOT the whole way just to get through it. Got turned around and it rolled the snow all the way down the driveway and up over the rack and on my lap. Never got stuck.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Get a diesel Argo and put some tracks on it, put a plow on it and go to work. 
Or get a ranger and throw a boss v plow on it.


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

plumber1;1159780 said:


> what is the average cost to set up atv with tracks and what make do you suggest


Well, as I said, it won't be cheap, but I hear ya... if you've got a dangerous bank, you want the ultimate in traction for safety.

Anyhow, for the ATV, I would go with a 650 - 700 class machine or bigger with EPS. That would be in the $8000 (or more) range.

You would needed an extended push tube plow system. Probably around $500

As for the tracks, I can't say I can recommend a particular brand. However, if I were going to get a set, I would go with Tatou brand. Installed, you are probably talking around $4000

Here's a link to their page. Click on the "Video Gallery" link and scroll down to the 5th video from the bottom. It shows ATV's plowing with tracks vs ATV's without tracks. It's amazing what a machine with tracks can do. 

http://www.camoplast.com/en/tracksystem/atv_track_systems/tatou_4s_description.php#


----------



## plumber1 (Dec 18, 2010)

thanks dave t your advice has been very hepful i will contact my local dealer. tracks it is


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

i think you should get the diesel you were talking about. it would be great to have plenty of fuel on hand and it should be able to push a ton of snow. as far as your options.

arctic cat has a 700cc diesel atv with a nice long wheelbase that i bet would do great and even be close to unstoppable with tracks.

my dad has a mule 2510 diesel and yes its ugly and slow as crap but let me tell you that thing will move a mountain without breaking a sweat. i would deffinately look at them if you want this machine for work purposes.

as far as the atv's lots of good brands for mainly working i'd say arctic cat. for work and fun yamaha and for both of those and sheer reliablity a honda if you don't need all the bells and whistles. there is also polaris and many like them me i have just seen too many break down, not to say their bad atv's they just don't seem to last forever like the other brands.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i would get enclosed and make it a rhino teryx commando type vehicle,

oh wait hell no what you want is a mini truck with tracks , we have a dealer already onboard here. he will hook you up imo.
im hoping if i sell enough he will hook me up too hahaha











equip it how ya like and your all set


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

IPLOWSNO;1160415 said:


> i would get enclosed and make it a rhino teryx commando type vehicle,
> 
> oh wait hell no what you want is a mini truck with tracks , we have a dealer already onboard here. he will hook you up imo.
> im hoping if i sell enough he will hook me up too hahaha
> ...


If money were no object I'd have one. What I'm really after is a cab for the Grizzly. I need to get a hair up my azz and fool with it.


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

The diesel Arctic Cat would be a cool machine for you, as mentioned already. Maybe even try it without tracks, and if you don't need them then you just saved a few grand. And if you do need them, no big deal, just go buy them.


----------



## nutella (Apr 1, 2005)

why not save all the cash....
and put together a plow truck....a used truck....chain all 4 wheels... and just use it for plowing.... not daily driver
that would be the cheaper, warmer and more efficient than any atv...


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

There's another idea, it will last forever if you only use it in the winter.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

no if ya dont use them they die quicker imo


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

mini truck and tracks all the way!

and post some cool videos if you get one.

plowing snow in the open air is fun for 10 mins after that its just cold


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

chris_morrison;1163585 said:


> mini truck and tracks all the way!
> 
> and post some cool videos if you get one.
> 
> plowing snow in the open air is fun for 10 mins after that its just cold


I find I get hot after I get going. What I'd really like is a cab with doors on both sides, then I could ditch the cover alls. The heat alone from the engine is already putting off heat so it would be warm inside. It would also stop the snow from blowing in your face.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

ALC-GregH;1163688 said:


> I find I get hot after I get going. What I'd really like is a cab with doors on both sides, then I could ditch the cover alls. The heat alone from the engine is already putting off heat so it would be warm inside. It would also stop the snow from blowing in your face.


you need to learn how to do fiberglass and make your own, easy 500 into material and than its all labor. not hard just time


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

the cabs i have used have been 200 or less.ive never worn coveralls
or snowmobile bottoms and have alwas been warm enough w/just
snowmobile boots.--irv[oh -and pants]

ive even seen the smaller cabs for around 100


----------



## timinnc (Dec 17, 2010)

I just joined here and see you're from Waynesville! That's where I just moved to and it's what brought me to this site.

Personally, in anticipation of moving here, I found a good deal on a used Kymco MXU 500 4x4 and set it up with a Swisher QuickSwitch mount and plow. It's got a 3000 LB winch and the only other addition I've made is I installed some MaxiGrip tire studs for the ice. The thing has gotten me through the current storm (12/25) as well as the one we had a few weeks ago.

I live off Big Cove Rd., and I know what you mean about steep grades. My gravel driveway, no exaggeration, is probably 30% grade. Even in dry weather, we can go down it, but not up. I agree about plowing downill. My set up will work uphill. I've just gotten to where I _prefer_ downhill to let gravity work on my side. Also, for gravel roads like in my neighborhood, allowing 1-2" clearance for the gravel works better downill. Uphill, because of the angle, it will still dig in sometimes.

All that being said, I'm new to this as well. But from what I researched, you can't go wrong with tracks. Actually, a track set up and diesel ATV as others have suggested, is top of the line for this type of work. But I've got probably $3,000 in my setup, whereas _tracks alone_ cost that. It all depends on what you want...a Mercedes or a Chevy.

The last comment I'll offer is about having a cab. I agree it would be a lot more comfortable, but if there's any portion of road where you'll be plowing which has a steep drop off, you may want to think twice. Personally, I like having the option to "bail" from the ATV if anything were to happen which caused me to slide towards the edge. It's a mountain thing....for those who haven't lived in such an area, you just have to imagine plowing a road where, if you slid off, you'd fall a hundred feet or more down the side of the mountain. No thanks on the cab for me...I'd rather be able to easily jump off. Now if your portion of the road doesn't have a steep drop off, then go for the cab.

Good luck and hope your doing well through this Christmas storm. It's been* nonstop*, probably 12" since this morning where we're at and we have another day or two of this to go....

Tim


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

IPLOWSNO;1164175 said:


> you need to learn how to do fiberglass and make your own, easy 500 into material and than its all labor. not hard just time


That would be awesome to make a fiberglass cab.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i am trying to start one myself but there is always something that needs to be fixed for some reason haha


----------



## Aveerainc (Jan 29, 2009)

I did my steep 700' driveway for a couple of years with an ATV but that got old and fast. I then went to a Jeep Wrangler (1997) with Meyer plow and it was a beast- added cable chains to the rear only and it provided plenty of traction without ripping up the driveway- eventually the jeep was used only to plow and I have zero complaints. I just sold it last week ($6300) and would not hesitate to look into a plow truck or jeep if I were you. Just make sure you buy something reliable.


----------

